# Unaccompanied men not included because of ongoing security concerns



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2015)

Well that's a start. I just don't know how they can achieve this insane goal of 25,000 refugees and guarantee the vetting process.

*Canada's Syrian refugee plan limited to women, children and families*
*Unaccompanied men not included because of ongoing security concerns*

Canada's Syrian refugee plan limited to women, children and families


----------



## Jroc (Nov 23, 2015)

tinydancer said:


> Well that's a start. I just don't know how they can achieve this insane goal of 25,000 refugees and guarantee the vetting process.
> 
> *Canada's Syrian refugee plan limited to women, children and families*
> *Unaccompanied men not included because of ongoing security concerns*
> ...



they'll bring their men later


----------



## Jroc (Nov 23, 2015)

Then your new Prime minister can pray with them


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2015)

Jroc said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Well that's a start. I just don't know how they can achieve this insane goal of 25,000 refugees and guarantee the vetting process.
> ...



You have no idea how glad I am that we live in the middle of nowhere right now.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 23, 2015)

Jroc said:


> Then your new Prime minister can pray with them



He is farther left than the freaking NDP up here and that's saying something. We're in for a world of hurt with his policies.


----------

